# Build a chandelier lift using an electric winch?



## electro123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello,

I'm installing 50lb chandelier in a 18ft entry. The junction box in attic will need to be replaced to support the heavier light fixture.

My idea is to remove the old junction box in the attic and connect an electric winch to a joist in the attic. Then, lower the winch cable thru the hole in the ceiling and down to the floor in foyer. Then connect a junction box to the winch cable, connect chandelier to junction box, and then (using winch) lift the chandelier up into the hole in the ceiling.

My question is how can I safety connect the new junction box to the winch cable? And, once I've lifted the chandelier into place, how do I secure the new junction box to the attic joists? Or, does the winch become a permanent fixture in the attic to raise/lower the chandelier when it comes time to replace bulbs etc.?

Has anyone attempted this before? Basically, I'm trying to build my own chandelier lift using an electric winch.

Thanks


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

No, I leave such attempts to DIYers. Alladin makes a reputable lift, UL listed and safe.


----------



## electro123 (Sep 3, 2012)

A $1000 Alladin lift is essentially an electric winch with attached junction box. I see no reason why there isn't a "creative" solution to use a $100 electric winch and junction box (150 lb load) and achieve the same results without the extravagant cost.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*this*

I've put 2 of these in 

http://kbdinc.richnet.net/chandelease.html


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electro123 said:


> A $1000 Alladin lift is essentially an electric winch with attached junction box. I see no reason why there isn't a "creative" solution to use a $100 electric winch and junction box (150 lb load) and achieve the same results without the extravagant cost.


Is this for yourself ?


----------



## electro123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> Is this for yourself ?


Yes, I'm trying to avoid the expense. But I'd also like a solution for my customers as well. Most people don't have the budget for a $1000 lift.


----------



## electro123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I've put 2 of these in
> 
> http://kbdinc.richnet.net/chandelease.html



That's exactly what I had in mind! But, I'd like to use an electric winch instead. I've thought about using an eye bolt to connect winch to junction box. Any ideas?


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

if it's for a customer, i could see liability issues as a winch is designed to pull a load in short bursts, and not hold them. And they are not UL or CSA approved. I can't see how you would hold it or lock it in place.


----------



## electro123 (Sep 3, 2012)

kawimudslinger said:


> if it's for a customer, i could see liability issues as a winch is designed to pull a load in short bursts, and not hold them. And they are not UL or CSA approved. I can't see how you would hold it or lock it in place.


That's a very good point. I suppose that's one advantage of a manual lift (as the *chandelease *product uses). They have a racketing mechanism to hold it in place.

Otherwise, the winch might only be used during installation, and once lifted into place, a cross member added to permanently connect the junction box to attic joists.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

electro123 said:


> A $1000 Alladin lift is essentially an electric winch with attached junction box. I see no reason why there isn't a "creative" solution to use a $100 electric winch and junction box (150 lb load) and achieve the same results without the extravagant cost.


By the time you get a winch, coiled cord, ratchet safety mechanism, etc I can see you being well on your way to a decent amount of money. 

I would think anyone dead set on a 50# chandelier on an inaccessible (landing, balcony, etc) 18' ceiling would expect the added cost of either a lift or paying someone to change lamps. 

NO WAY in hell I'd Rube Goldberg something for this application. :no:

If $1000 is too much to do it the easy way then $200 is MORE than reasonable for the manual lift.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

They make these lifts you know. Can't see why someone would want to slop something together


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electro123 said:


> I'm trying to build my own chandelier lift using an electric winch.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't see how a customer who spends $5k for a chandelier would skimp the extra 1k for a lift or try to cheap out at that point.
Sorry if I'm wrong but you fit me as a DIY impersonating an electrician.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

$1000 is too much for the right equipment?

Leave a 16ft A-frame ladder on the side of the house for them to use as needed.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Tell them to buy a 10' ladder and be done with it.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Go ahead use a winch, and get sued IF it fails, use a hoist, and the liability of using something that is not listed for the purpose at least partially go away. Use a listed chandelier hoist, and all the liability lands on the mfg of the lift. 
You do sound like a DIY'r.

I know how I would do what you are suggesting, but you are trying to engineer something that it doesn't look like you have the education to do. How to connect the junction box to the joist in the attic? seriously?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....put this thing up with right rated box...then give them your card and tell them to call you when they want bulbs changed out or quote them a price before you leave..schedule a rebulb for 24 mos at $xxx ..period....remember we sell fish not fishing lessons!!!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

at least let us know the approximate location so we can know it's definitely you when the chandelier kills someone.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I can't see how a customer who spends $5k for a chandelier would skimp the extra 1k for a lift or try to cheap out at that point.
> Sorry if I'm wrong but you fit me as a DIY impersonating an electrician.


I think you're right!

From MH Forum:

Basic Information 
About purc1234
Biography
*A*
Location
*Forum*
Interests
*Without*
Occupation
*Free*
How are you related to the electrical industry?
*Speech*
Code Cycle
*Is*
Started in Industry
*Useless!!! *

Thread closed there!!!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

electro123 said:


> A $1000 Alladin lift is essentially an electric winch with attached junction box. I see no reason why there isn't a "creative" solution to use a $100 electric winch and junction box (150 lb load) and achieve the same results without the extravagant cost.





electro123 said:


> Yes, I'm trying to avoid the expense. But I'd also like a solution for my customers as well. Most people don't have the budget for a $1000 lift.


The guys in here did make a very *clear* point of view use the proper listed equiment to lift the chandler in properly way.

You can not just reinvent this type of " wheel " there is two manufacter as far I know the guys posted that is clear cut on them.

I tell the customer about extra cost to add the wrench to lift the large luminaire so that is part of the package. ( useally justifed the extra cost once you set up and have running properly )

Merci,
Marc


----------

